# Moved from South to North Cyprus



## Tim10 (Jan 1, 2008)

Several years ago I moved to Paphos and was very disappointed in the attitude of Greek Cypriots towards foreigners. I had heard all sorts of terrible stories about the Turks from them and used to believe them. However, a trip to the North about two years ago changed all that.

The Turks are great! They are hospitable, friendly and good humored. The Greeks are anything but!

About a year ago I sold my home in Paphos and bought a villa in the Esentepe area. Two months ago, I purchased a rental property in Kyrenia that offers a four-year, 10% per annum rental guarantee. Prices are also rising in the area at a rate of 20% per annum and this is while prices in the South have reached a peak and are even slumping off.

With the pressure on the Greeks to accept the Annan Plan or some variation of it, prices in the North are likely to rise some 75-90 percent in the next couple of years. My wife and I are happy and so is our bank account since we put money back into savings after selling our property in the Sotuh and buying *two* properties in the North.


----------



## berkshirekaren (Dec 28, 2007)

Tim10 said:


> Several years ago I moved to Paphos and was very disappointed in the attitude of Greek Cypriots towards foreigners. I had heard all sorts of terrible stories about the Turks from them and used to believe them. However, a trip to the North about two years ago changed all that.
> 
> The Turks are great! They are hospitable, friendly and good humored. The Greeks are anything but!
> 
> ...


I was intersted to learn of your experience of property purchase as we are considering buying in Cyprus. However, what help can you offer with advice of work in health care jobs as we are work age still and do not speak greek or turkish. Is this going to be a problem. I am willing to learn but feel that with our ages it may be very difficult.


----------



## Tim10 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Language should not be a barrier*

I understand that you are worried about finding meaningful employment due to the language barrier. While I am not familar with all the issues regarding employment in the health care industry, I most people speak English and the island is in need of good health care professionals with a solid education and experience. In the North people tend to be more understanding and friendly and you are apt to find getting adjusted easier on the Turkish side. I suggest that you check with the hospitals and Health Departments. I also do not know what is required in order to get working permits. If you send me a personal message with your e-mail address I am willing to have someone who can better help contact you. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tim10 Is there not one thing you like about the south?*

Just out of interest are you getting paid to advertise the North to everyone on the forum.


----------



## Tim10 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Wish I was being paid....*

....then I might be filthy rich, but maybe I will ask the government to pay me...just kidding...but it is an interesting idea!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Tim10 said:


> ....then I might be filthy rich, but maybe I will ask the government to pay me...just kidding...but it is an interesting idea!


I find it interesting that you are so pro North Tim. I'm sure its a great place to live but we should remember there are ongoing property title problems there.

I've seen your posts on other forums on the same line and I can understand why JS might have thought you were a paid hand


----------



## Tim10 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just do not like the South. The people are very cold -- they have an Arctic personality and are not hospitable.

As per property problems, what about all the South Cyprus land that was stolen from Turks in 1974 after the landowners were killed! At least the North Cypriots are willing to compensate those who lost their land. So given this, please tell me, where are the true land title problems? Let me answer: South Cyprus!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

This may be a silly question, but why is Northern Cyprus not recognized by any other country in the world with the exception of Turkey and hasn't been for the last 34 years, whilst the South has been accepted into the European Community.


----------



## Tim10 (Jan 1, 2008)

Easy answer: Politics. Turkey is not Europe and its residents are Muslums.

In the last regard there may be some racisim involved.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I may have phrased the question badly. With the exception of Turkey none of the countries of the world including the Muslim and non-European countries recognize the northern part of Cyprus, but they do recognize the southern part of Cyprus. Why?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pam n Dave said:


> I'm sorry, but I may have phrased the question badly. With the exception of Turkey none of the countries of the world including the Muslim and non-European countries recognize the northern part of Cyprus, but they do recognize the southern part of Cyprus. Why?


Well I guess the answer that Tim doesn't want to give is that they regard it as an illegal occupation


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

That was my thought but maybe he would like to give another explanation.


----------



## davey50 (Sep 11, 2007)

*moving from south to north*

With the pressure on the Greeks to accept the Annan Plan or some variation of it, prices in the North are likely to rise some 75-90 percent in the next couple of years.

In your dreams! What are you on?
There is a property slump throughout Europe and this includes North Cyprus.
I shall make a point of contacting you again in exactly 2 years time to hear of anybody who has made 75% profit on property in the north.

It's almost certain that any property will decrease in value over that time.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ofcourse the turks are friendly to you. They are selling you land which in many cases they do not own legally as it still belongs to the Greek Cypriots they ousted from their own homes.
The Greek Cyriots would be happy to sign to the annan plan if they were offered compensation for the loss of their homes and lands.
Turkish land in the South is left untouched while Greek land in the North is plundered by the Turks.
If there is ever a resolution to the problem Brits may find they lose thier homes in the North with no chance of any compensation.
So what may seem to be a great bargain now could prove to be the downfall of any Brits who see only the cheap prices in the North.
We sell property in Cyprus and refuse to sell anything in the North despite having been approached by developers in the North to promote their properties.
Our aim is to take care of our clients, not let them be ripped of by greedy developers who care only about a fast buck.
I would strongly advise anyone against buying in the north.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tim10 said:


> I just do not like the South. The people are very cold -- they have an Arctic personality and are not hospitable.
> 
> As per property problems, what about all the South Cyprus land that was stolen from Turks in 1974 after the landowners were killed! At least the North Cypriots are willing to compensate those who lost their land. So given this, please tell me, where are the true land title problems? Let me answer: South Cyprus!



Who has told you the Turks are willing to compensate the Greeks? Try telling that to our lovely friendly Cypriot neighbours who lost their homes in the North and have been told they may never recieve any compensation.
They went to see their homes when the borders were opened and it uspet them so much to see the condition that Turkish immigrants were living in in the lovely houses they had to leave behind. 
What had been lovely family homes are now no better than animal sheds with the immigrant Turks living in the houses together with their animals.
Sorry Tim you have been brainwashed by the Turks because you saw a quick killing by moving from the South to the North.
Also we have lived here for nearly 4 years now and have always found the Greek Cypriots very friendly and hospitable.
To say that the international community does not recognise Northern Cyprus because of racist motives is totally untrue. It is the continuation of the illegal seizing of Greek Cypriot land and their refusal to compensate the rightful owners that is the reason for this.
Just as a matter of interest we have a friend who has bought in the North because of the cheap prices and now the house is built they have been told there is no chance whatsoever that they will have water or electricity for at lease 5 years because the infrastructure cannot cope with the expansion. We did try to warn them but greed got in the way, they were influenced by the cheap price of the property.
They now wish they had bought in the South. They would now have been living happliy here like us.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

*Cyprus - Greek or Turk?!*

Hello all,

It is amazing really to keep reading all the 'poison' that flows regarding the North/South divide of the island. People saying that the Turks live in 'Greek' owned houses with their animals... that there is no infraststructure.... that water and electricity take 5 years to connect.... that the Turks stole Greek Cypriot land.

The land, pre 74, was not 'Greek Cypriot'.. it was 'Cypriot'. A mixture of Greek and Turkish Cypriots. Funny that Tim makes some positive comments regarding the north and all of a sudden he is a paid hand! Everyone else can make positive comments regarding the south but they are not paid hands! Work that one out! There are definatley people on this website that have a vested interest in putting people off buying in the north, that is obvious from the regularity and content of their input.

As I have stated before on here, I have spent a great deal of time on the island, and stayed on both sides of the border. There are positives and negatives on both sides. The start of this thread I totally agree with; the attitude of the Greek Cypriots towards Brits has changed dramatically over the past 20 years. Back then we were in favour, now the Russians are top of the tree and the Brits are not in favour anymore. Riots a few years ago, burning police and military vehicles, anger over the Brit military bases.. etc. all show how feelings towards Brits have declined. However, many people still enjoy Cyprus, both North and South, and I am one of those people.

I am not Pro North or Pro South, but things should be looked at without the constant need for sniping across the border. No wonder there is not an agreement regarding the island.... even the Brit expats are joining in the *****ing. How about just focusing on the expat way of life in relation to replies on here, and leave the politics of Cyprus to the Cypriots?!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The problems with the infrastructure is FACT.
Our friends are in dire straits with a house they cannot live in because they will not get electricity for at least 5 years. This is not hearsay or propaganda, it is FACT.
My only concern is to stop other people falling into the same trap my friends are in.
I lived here for many years before the split and it saddens me to see what has happened. The Greek and Turkish Cypriots used to live happily side by side now they are at each others throats all the time. 
What is happening in the North is not down to the the turkish Cypriots but the Turkish govenrment and the immigrants that they flooded the north with.
Turkish Cypriots are equally unhappy with what is happening as they now are fast becoming a minority in their own home land with immigrant Turks taking over. The immigrant policy of Turkey is illegal and this is one of the sticking which is making a resolution more difficult than it would otherwise be.
I have no axe to grind, politcal or otherwise with Turkish Cypriots.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*History Lessons*

I agree with Gloucester Geezer - we should leave the Cyprus problem to the politicians. However, it would probably be better for all if a few history lessons were posted to keep all parties informed. The intervention from the Turkish army was warded off for 10 years of Turko-Greek wrangling following the eruption of violence and genocide in 1964 when the Green Line divide was established in Nicosia- this hardly constitutes living peacefully side by side (the majority of Turkish Cypriots lived in impoverished enclaves until 1974). The UN peacekeeping reports from 1964-1974 are full of incidents of internecine violence against enclaves and retaliations – none of which has made it into any half decent history owing to the propaganda machines of the Greek Cypriot dominated Government. The Government in the south still successfully promotes a biased version of the past which, because of the 1960 constitution and the legitimate UN involvement in promoting it, means that the TRNC will never be recognised internationally. It may also be worth pointing out that the Greeks invaded in 1974 to overthrow the Cypriot Government. The Turkish intervention was made legitimately under the Treaty of Guarantee which upheld the rights of Greek and Turkish Cypriots.


----------

